# Ich bitte um Hilfe wegen Gildenbank



## thunderman (10. September 2007)

Hallo erstmal,ich habe ein Problem ich habe hier bei buffed versucht meine Gildenbank online zu stellen was auch funktioniert hat ,ich habe dann ja den Link in unser forum getan damit jeder sehen kann was sich in der Bank befindet ,aber jetzt geht er seit 1 Woche schon wieder nicht wenn ich auf den Likn gehe zeigt er nur den Namen an aber keine Taschen bzw Inhalte mehr auch nicht wenn ich bei buffed mich einlogge ,jetzt habe ich ein Problem wir sind 200 Member und einige wollen natürlcih wissen was in der Bank ist .

Meine frage ist jetzt 1. wieso kann man sie hier nicht ,mehr sehen ???????????????
2.frage gibt es zufällig noch andere Anbieter oder andere Möglichkeit die Bank also den Char online zu stellen ohne das andere Member von uns was runterladen müssen ????

Ich bitte um genaue Antwort und verbleibe mit Freundlcihe Grüssen Thunderman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (10. September 2007)

haste Webspace? www.roster.net und roster bzw. auch uni-uploader runterladen und installieren. Lies dich mal da durch...

zum angucken www.dragonlordzz.de/roster/


----------



## Rodaan (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo.

Ich hab auch mal eine Frage zur Gildenbank:

Unten im Gildenbankfach steht was von "verbleibende Entnahmen verfügbar" oder so ähnlich und ein Zahlenwert, der abnimmt, wenn man etwas aus dem Fach nimmt. Was hat dies zu bedeuten, was passiert, wenn man auf Null kommt. Kann man dann nichts mehr von der Bank nehmen, oder wie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (12. Dezember 2007)

Rodaan schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich hab auch mal eine Frage zur Gildenbank:
> 
> ...


da wird die angezeigt wiviel stacks du täglich aus der gildenbank entnehmen kannst


----------

